# My dream CAAD 10 is done



## drsrt8 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bought a new 2011 CAAD 10-4. size 56. Could have gone less expensive for a black frame but nothing was available. 
Upgraded to Sram RED except for the front derailleur. 
Sram red black brakes
Upgraded cranks to new Cannondale SL's
Ec 90 carbon seat post with Romin expert seat
FSA wing pro 44cm handlebars
Zipp 303 clinchers
KEO carbon pedals


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice.

get lots of cleaner for that white bar tape!!!

Is that one of those new Easton EC90 posts? I read the totally redesigned it. I love their carbon fixins


----------



## jronan2 (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice bike. Can you share how much your upgrades cost you?


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Hmmm, I'm surprised. I actually like the look of those cranks. Nice bike too


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Wow. Very nice.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I wish I could ride it! 

How many pounds is it?


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Weight????? Please??


----------



## shortynolegs (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow...one of the best looking CAAD10!


----------



## one-k (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful bike... very stealth looking. weight?


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Very choice CAAD 10 build, I'm wanting that crank


----------



## bensophoto (Oct 28, 2011)

fantastic looking bike

I am new to this forum and pickin up my black 2011 Caad10 5 on wednesday!!!
Pics like yours helped make up my mind

Shaun

pics of mine to follow


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

really sharp, love the crank...


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

that's a clean, understated bike ... but when you look a little closer, the details pop out. I really like it.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

These bikes look SO much cleaner without those stickers on the downtube, and they come off easy


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

EuroSVT said:


> These bikes look SO much cleaner without those stickers on the downtube, and they come off easy


Umm What? the huge C-Dale logos are under the clear coat so no they don't come off. Unless you strip off the clear coat and sand them off which isn't my idea of easy and would most likely void the warranty. And were have you seen a CAAD10 that doesn't have the logos on the down tube?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

EuroSVT said:


> These bikes look SO much cleaner without those stickers on the downtube, and they come off easy


Huh? I think you might be mistaken.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

He means the warranty decal at the bottom of the downtube...


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

climbinthebigring said:


> Umm What? the huge C-Dale logos are under the clear coat so no they don't come off. Unless you strip off the clear coat and sand them off which isn't my idea of easy and would most likely void the warranty. And were have you seen a CAAD10 that doesn't have the logos on the down tube?


The warning label and the other one, model or whatever it is. They peel right off when new, otherwise heat them up a bit whith a hair dryer and get ready to chip & peel for a good while. Some goo-gone followed by some polish & wax...very clean!




OP, still loving your bike! Don't know if anyone has mentioned it yet but do you have some digits on the weight


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

OP- where'd you get the crank from? the cannondale retailer?


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

jronan2 said:


> Very nice bike. Can you share how much your *upgrades* cost you?


$3-4,000?? (unless he got really good deals or bought some stuff used)

Sweet bike though.


----------



## drsrt8 (Nov 29, 2009)

*caad 10 price*

yea i got some money invested. i got all the parts for cost so it helped. ended up trading the 303 for ksyrium elites whith an og 1090 11-23 cassette. Still have 404's for the summer. will post some pics of updates


----------



## Abit96 (Feb 13, 2011)

You have a really sharp looking bike there, I would like to see pics with the 404's on.


----------



## krisv7 (Apr 28, 2011)

wow! one of the better CAAD 10's i have seen. very nice job! i like the white saddle and handlebar tape; really looks cool! i just built a 2012 SuperSix with white tape and saddle. Curious.. what did you have before?


----------

